# Connect at anchor point then extend arm? Or extend arm and draw back to anchor point?



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

As I develop muscle memory and work on my shooting skills, I'm seeing if my body feels a difference in the above approaches and my accuracy improves. What do you do? Drawing is a "process" with distinct points, and my body seems happier if I connect at my anchor point while not fighting the pull of bands. I then can simply focus on extending my arm smoothly and settling the sight picture.
I've seen archers and slingshot shooters use both approaches but wonder if they give thought to the "process" or it just comes to them naturally.
Thanks. 
Don


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've done it using the later method for years . I recently started the anchor first and push the slingshot hand method . I'm liking setting the anchor first method . Makes for a solid consistent anchor and release . They both work but I like to try and experience new things . Makes me a better shooter .


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

I personally set the anchor point, then draw the bands. Like you mentioned, if I’m trying to set the anchor point while fighting against the tension of the bands, it’s harder and perhaps not as consistent.

What I’ve also been working on lately is trying to burn a hole in the target with my eyes throughout the entire setup and draw (rather than looking at my frame first, I try to intensely stare at the target and then bring my frame up to it). I think it’s been helping me shoot more accurately.

Happy shooting! 🎯🎯🎯


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nosferatu said:


> I personally set the anchor point, then draw the bands. Like you mentioned, if I’m trying to set the anchor point while fighting against the tension of the bands, it’s harder and perhaps not as consistent.
> 
> What I’ve also been working on lately is trying to burn a hole in the target with my eyes throughout the entire setup and draw (rather than looking at my frame first, I try to intensely stare at the target and then bring my frame up to it). I think it’s been helping me shoot more accurately.
> 
> Happy shooting! 🎯🎯🎯


Exactly ! That's why I have " See the target " under my avatar .


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

My current 3/4🦋& f🦋draw for pfs is set my anchor holding the frame inline out from my targetside shoulder. I then momentarily focus on the target, roll the frame forward into position and extend fully forward to aimpoint releasing within 2-4 seconds.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Very interesting. I only today while watching a video posted by a member here noticed the anchor-first process. I'll begin focusing on this method as I build my skills.
Don


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep anchor first-sort of-then extend frame completely and lock anchor,breath ,release


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I move both arms at the same time so that both arms are equally taking the strain of pulling the rubber. Basically pull back with 1 and push forward with the other at the same time.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I set the arm first then draw to my anchor point.
It just feels too weird the other way round - although the exception is when I'm shooting 1oz lead balls from butterfly stance, the bands are so heavy (I get 24 ftlbs) that I can't extend my arm back so I set my drawing arm out behind me and then extend the slingshot away from that point (and it feels wierd).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Karloshi said:


> I move both arms at the same time so that both arms are equally taking the strain of pulling the rubber. Basically pull back with 1 and push forward with the other at the same time.


Apparently this is how the famous Fred Bear shot his recurve bows. Both hands move into position at the same time (push-pull). The bow gets there a little faster and the last inch or two of draw happens just prior to release. It works great for slingshots and is the method I'm currently using. 

I plan to try the anchor point first and then move the frame hand into position. Many years ago I would set the frame hand into position first and then draw back the bands. 

Try everything and stick with what works best.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good question really. Have seen videos of quite a few different methods.
My favourite method pushes my left (sling handle) hand out while simultaneously bringing my right hand up to anchor (thumb knuckle on my cheekbone).
I set the anchor well, then move the frame fork corner to the target. It is usually quite close anyway.
Note: breathing is my key. Breath in while drawing and setting, slow controlled breath out while aiming. Usually try for a two count after settling the aim before the release.
Have done a lot of archery many years ago and had a good coach who taught me to breath. Made a big improvement.
Sorry for the long explanation. Works for me anyway......
tx, Ed


----------



## Aughwick Creek (9 mo ago)

I've recently watched a video by GZK and noticed that much of the time he uses the method you describe.
Been trying it myself as it makes sense to me having the anchor point secured first...guess we'll see, this is new to me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

KYwisher said:


> As I develop muscle memory and work on my shooting skills, I'm seeing if my body feels a difference in the above approaches and my accuracy improves. What do you do? Drawing is a "process" with distinct points, and my body seems happier if I connect at my anchor point while not fighting the pull of bands. I then can simply focus on extending my arm smoothly and settling the sight picture.
> I've seen archers and slingshot shooters use both approaches but wonder if they give thought to the "process" or it just comes to them naturally.
> Thanks.
> Don


Anchor first. Watch Zafer (YT channel Slingshotsniper TR)






THWACK!


----------



## Aughwick Creek (9 mo ago)

That's perfect...thanks for sharing!!!
I've enjoyed several of his videos, but haven't seen this one...just excellent.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aughwick Creek said:


> That's perfect...thanks for sharing!!!
> I've enjoyed several of his videos, but haven't seen this one...just excellent.


Yes, "Zafer" of YT channel "Slingshotsniper TR" !

He has the ability to break through language barriers. He demonstrates, demonstrates and demonstrates from different angles, with a lot of patience. He presents a no-nonsense, get to the point approach of each and every aspect of accurate slingshooting. 

He created a "Breath control" video, at my request, and I was overwhelmed when, at the end, he dedicated it to me.
Super cool guy!!!!!

Best2u,
THWACK !


----------



## Aughwick Creek (9 mo ago)

That's awesome man!!!!
Exactly what you stated...he covers every aspect and I really appreciate that as I like to shoot every style he demonstrates.
Again, many thanks for taking the time to post...VERY helpful!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aughwick Creek said:


> That's awesome man!!!!
> Exactly what you stated...he covers every aspect and I really appreciate that as I like to shoot every style he demonstrates.
> Again, many thanks for taking the time to post...VERY helpful!!!


Very much my pleasure to assist you and everyone else on the forum who may/mayn't agree with me, but who laugh for hours on end at my humor, sometimes having to go the emergency room, even laughing at things of which they have no real clue. _That's _the beauty of paraprosdokians - the _unexpected_ kicker at the end of a comment. 

_GOAL!!!! _

THWACK!


----------



## Aughwick Creek (9 mo ago)

Ah...you're THAT guy!!! Lol
I've laughed many times 🤣 
Have to admit that I needed to look up the definition of paraprosdokian though...🤣🤣🤣
Keep them coming...world needs a good laugh 👍

My best,
David


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aughwick Creek said:


> Ah...you're THAT guy!!! Lol
> I've laughed many times 🤣
> Have to admit that I needed to look up the definition of paraprosdokian though...🤣🤣🤣
> Keep them coming...world needs a good laugh 👍
> ...


Don't feel badly, had I also been from _Trans_ylvania, chances are I'_d_ also have to look up the meaning of _paraprosdokian._

I've not been aware (since about 2009) of any other espouser of paraprosdokians in this forum, so I took the liberty of knighting myself with the esteemed title "Prince of Paraprosdokian & Epistemophilia", as shown in my _avatar,_ which I hope the dog (Sheena, who was the mascot of the 2nd iteration of the National Slingshot Association) hasn't eaten.
I'm also an epistemophilac, which has no cure, similar to "gear acquistion syndrome" (colloquially, the "One is never enough" syndrome) - harmonicas (actually blues harps), native American flutes, pennywhistles/tinwhistles/Irish whistles, guitars, fiddles, knives, archery stuff, things that go bang, things that sound like mouse farts because of DONNY FL silencers, etc., etc.. Anyway, some things, like acquiring slingshots, is a never ending - no cure in sight- process.

Oh, I'm also the forum's _self appointed humorist_, since no one else even _considered_ having an appointed humorist.
_Now _they laugh. Before, they might go to their graves with a scowl on their faces - I just couldn't have that, the responsibility was too heavy - just had to step up to the plate, made in China.

So now you've the task of searching for the meaning of "epistemophilia". Though Google may be your friend, I entrust the "Duckduckgo" search engine because I'm not a criminal who needs to be tracked, nor a column of Russian tanks.

Speaking of tanks, you're welcome.

Best2u,
THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

WOW…..glad I could encourage your sickness Mike, LOL….enjoy that flute brother 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW…..glad I could encourage your sickness Mike, LOL….enjoy that flute brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool, dude!

Thanks for your assistance- the doctors say that they'll de-institutionalize me when they find the correct combo of meds - might take awhile... Nurse Ratched is a real b'tch! 
My best friend here is a big Indian. I call him Bindian, for short.


In the meantime, thanks for your support and that of Kokopelli.

THWACK!


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I also move both arms into position at the same time.

I've tried placing the anchor point first and then bringing the slingshot forward, but for some reason it's not very comfortable for me... The same thing happens if I first bring the slingshot all the way forward and then place the anchor point. I don't find it comfortable.

Placing both hands in position simultaneously is what I do most comfortably and naturally.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> I also move both arms into position at the same time.
> 
> I've tried placing the anchor point first and then bringing the slingshot forward, but for some reason it's not very comfortable for me... The same thing happens if I first bring the slingshot all the way forward and then place the anchor point. I don't find it comfortable.
> 
> Placing both hands in position simultaneously is what I do most comfortably and naturally.


A man's gotta do what feels right to him, having explored the available options. Have I mentioned "Bambi"?

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW…..glad I could encourage your sickness Mike, LOL….enjoy that flute brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two feathers tickle my fancy, and that's better than high spirits and playing with a little horse. 

Appreciatively,

THWACK!


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

THWACK! said:


> A man's gotta do what feels right to him, having explored the available options. Have I mentioned "Bambi"?
> 
> THWACK!


Yes, definitely what works for one does not have to work for another!🎯


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> Yes, definitely what works for one does not have to work for another!🎯


She was a "groupie", BTW...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rb1984 said:


> I also move both arms into position at the same time.
> 
> I've tried placing the anchor point first and then bringing the slingshot forward, but for some reason it's not very comfortable for me... The same thing happens if I first bring the slingshot all the way forward and then place the anchor point. I don't find it comfortable.
> 
> Placing both hands in position simultaneously is what I do most comfortably and naturally.


Watch Zafer, YouTube channel "Slingshotsniper TR", starting at 2:25.
When shooting "butterfly" style, he does exactly what you do, but only while using butterfly, otherwise, he anchors first.





Hope it's helpful,

THWACK!


----------

